# RNT Calls



## Rumpel (Oct 15, 2005)

I learned to call on an RNT Hunter and want to upgrade to get a different sound. I tried some RNTs at Cabela's and liked the sound of the Daisy Cutter but I'm worried about it being too loud. Whats the difference in volume between the Daisy Cutter and the Short Barrel? Any advice before I mortgage my house to buy a call?


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

The short barrel is a meat call, it is really raspy and has unmatched low-end. It sounds like a duck flat out. If you do hail calls though the daisy cutter would probably be better for you. You can definetly do a lot with a Daisy cutter from contests to hunting, those would be your options.


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

I beg to differ. Had an acrylic daisy cutter and thats a med. vol. call, so on that note I agree. However I now have a bocote daisy cutter and this is the nastiest duck call, low end is fabulous, and it is pure duck. I also am going to all wood duck calls because I find they don't tend to stick as much, or when they do stick you can throw a little tee into the call and they pop right back up. I would tell you to get the daisy cutter in all wood, or another call I own that sounds exactly like a duck is Echo timber in cocabola, I have done recordings with these calls and people can't believe they aren't real ducks. Those are great sounding finisher calls, now they will get ducks in from a couple hundred yards away but if you need to scream at them then get an MVP, I use one for contests, and I love it so much I use it in the field too, anyone who has ever seen big John or Jims world winning routines can tell these things get nasty on the low end as well as scream on the high.
Also I would say single reed, and learn how to tune your duck calls, that way you can customize it to be louder, softer, smooth, or raspy.


----------



## Rumpel (Oct 15, 2005)

Thanks for the info and advice. How do I learn how to tune my calls?


----------



## jkern (Aug 10, 2005)

Unless your messing with the sound board or bore you cant make a call louder or softer through tuning alone. :lol:

Simplified cutting reeds...

Start off buy cutting a reed slightly longer than the reed thats in the call. Keep shaving it off little by little until you hit the tone you want. Dog earing the reeds give rasp, the more of a dog ear, the raspier it gets.

Do your cutting alittle at a time. Just a sliver will make a huge difference in the sound.

The Cutters are abit on the loud end but no where near a contest call. IMO your better off with a softer call than a louder one. True, the ducks might not hear a soft call on a real windy day. But also real loud calls make real loud mistakes. :lol:


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

I can make my MVP sound real quiet, so real loud calls can make real loud mistakes, when the user isn't quite up to a challenge. No you can't make a call louder or quieter by tuning, however you can tune the call so you have to blow harder or softer which in turn makes it louder or softer. You can also tune it to get a little higher pitched to give that young hen, or just down and dirty rasp. If you want to learn how to tune a call, and you don't have access to someone that knows how, then buy a couple packs of reeds from RNT, its like 4 bucks for 3 or 4. See how the one in the call is cut, and just have at it, shaving little bits off at a time and blowing to test and see how it sounds. I have also found that the different angles and lengths you cut the edges at can make the call a little easier or harder to blow, so get some reeds and test out what ya like.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Short Barrel = meat call, medium to loud
Daisy Cutter = meat call, medium
MVP = contest or meat call if you want it to be, loud 
Original = contest or meat call, loud
Microhen = meat call, medium to loud


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

ALL= GREAT CALLS


----------



## Rumpel (Oct 15, 2005)

I've been happy with the one RNT call I have. I'm far from being an expert caller but I've come a long way in the last year or two and I'd like to get better. What other types of calls other than RNT and Echo would you recommend? I'd like to try out a few different kinds but there are so many to choose from I don't even know where to start.


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

zinks power hens.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

I picked up a couple of Barnie Calef calls, and I flat out love them. The Neckbreaker is very nasty. Good hails and a nasty low end. The Nutcracker is a timber style call and is a little more touchy than the Neckbreaker. I would say the Neckbreaker is the better of the 2 calls. I have a Daisy Cutter in hedge and it most definatly is a great call, but I have found the Neckbreaker works better for my style of calling. Go to one of the major retail stores and mess around with a few diffrent calls and find out what works for you. I will say that I VERY MUCH recomend the Calef calls.

Good luck

Gunny


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

Every time I talk to Barnie he tries to sell me on his calls, but when I pick one up and blow it I always stick them, and even he doesn't know what to say then. Yes a good sounding call, but I just can't have something that I can stick right out of the gate.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Like I said, you have to find a call that works for your style. i.e. Ford, Chevy, Dodge. :beer:

Good Luck

Gunny


----------



## justinsxc (Aug 13, 2006)

What do you guys think about the Echo Boss?


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

Echo makes great calls, you just have to decide do I go with the RNT MVP, or the Echo Boss. Both are great calls, MVP wins more contests if I remember correctly, plus Jim won worlds with it last year and John the year before.
Those will be the 2 best calls, Try them both and make your choice.


----------



## justinsxc (Aug 13, 2006)

I might have to try them when i go up to fargo this sat.


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

Echo XLT is hard to beat very good all around call. I tried a Neckbreaker from Calef and I really liked that call as well. The differences between one call and the other is so small and subtle. If you can make an Echo, RNT, Calef, Watkins, Haydel etc sound good there won't be that much difference.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Do any of you guys blow a dirty bird? How do they hold up in the field? I have been thinking about picking one up.


----------



## FrogMan (Sep 8, 2008)

Just got a MicroHen...love that little call, everything sounds great. However when i get into a quick chuckle, it wants to lock up, if that makes sense. Any suggestions on getthing this corrected. I thought about sending it up to RNT for $5 to have it all tuned, however duck opener is this Saturday...and i wanna have it on my neck then...
Let me know. Thanks guys!


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

One year later...


----------



## fowl_play (Mar 31, 2006)

i do aswell have problems with the microhen sticking at the feeder. i have tried a few things and i cant get it out. i love the call, its pretty nasty low. as far as blowing dirty bird, i just picked it up last weekend and have been playing around with it in the house, i think its going tobe on my lanyard.


----------



## FrogMan (Sep 8, 2008)

fowl_play said:


> i do aswell have problems with the microhen sticking at the feeder. i have tried a few things and i cant get it out. i love the call, its pretty nasty low. as far as blowing dirty bird, i just picked it up last weekend and have been playing around with it in the house, i think its going tobe on my lanyard.


Yea, it was kind of wierd...the one that i was blowing in the store out of the glass case had no problems with a quick chuckle or feeder call...i could do pretty much anything with it...very versitile. 
Might have to get a hold of RNT...


----------



## beretta3901 (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm also looking for a new car and RNT's lead my list. I can't decide between the short barrel or the daisy cutter. I don't need a high end because I don't hail call or call competively, I'm just looking for a mid to finishing call. What should I go with?


----------



## kmont_2012 (Jul 31, 2008)

original duck commander=pure duck=20$


----------

